# Swamped or not?



## SpIkElEe (May 16, 2012)

I have a 2012 Sportsman 800 efi and today when I was riding I when threw a mud hole that was prob 15 long and about a foot of mud and a foot of water. Well when I came to the end of the mud hole it was a hill about four feet high and 45 degree angle. As I was pulling up the hill my tires were spinning and I started going towards a tree so I stopped popped it in reverse and it stalled for first time ever. So the issue is here that my exhaust was under water because of the angle of the hill. So I winched It out curse and swore few times and said screw it and I turned the key and it started with no hesitation. It ran perfectly fine so I dunno if its okay or is there something I should do like I rode it for 2 hours after that with no issues. So any help on solving my issue would be great. Word is if your bike stalls and your exhaust is in water your screwed because the back pressure sucks water in. I also checked the oil its clear has a brown tint to it but other than that its clear so should I be worried?


----------



## brute69 (Mar 7, 2012)

If you rode it for 2 hours and the oil is not milky you should be fine the angle you was at propbly help you out on that one you mite want to change the oil to be safe


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

If the bike was at a good angle like you said it was I'm taking that the front end was up and back down? If it was your probably ok. If your oil isn't milked then ur fine, I'd change it for good measures and dielectric grease all your connections. Water probably got into something and made your bike stall.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

^X2 if there was water in the oil you'd know about it by now. And like stated above if your bike was at a pretty good angle it wouldn't have sucked anything in. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

:agreed: Like said above, the front end was high enough to keep the exhaust from sucking up water, it'll be fine, just change the oil and grease the connectors and your good.


----------

